# quasimodo goes to the doctor



## texasgirl (Jul 16, 2005)

Qusimodo goes to the doctor for his annual checkup. "I think something is wrong with your back," the doctor says.
"What makes you say that?" Quasimodo asks, " I don't know," the doctor replies, "It's just a hunch"   





One day at the office, a man noticed that his very conservative co-worker was wearing an earring.
"I didn't know that you were into that kind of stuff," he said to his friend.
"It's not a big deal," the guy said. "It's just an earring."
"How long have you been wearing it?"
"Since my wife found it in my car last week." 




A middle school class was asked to tell a story with a moral. 
Kathy went first. "Once, we were driving a basket of hen eggs to market and we hit a big bump in the road. The eggs broke. The moral is, don't put all your eggs in one basket."
Tammy went next. "Once, we had a dozen chicken eggs, but when they hatched, we got only ten chicks. The moral is, don't count your chickens before they're hatched."
Then it was Johnny's turn. " When my Aunt Karen was in Desert Storm, her plane was hit. She bailed out over enemy territory with only a bottle of whiskey and a machine gun.
"She drank the liquor on the way down so it wouldn't break, and landed in the middle of 100 enemy soldiers. She killed 70 with the machine gun, and when she ran out of bullets, she killed the rest with her bare hands."
"What is the moral of that terrible story?" the teacher asked, horrified.
"Stay away from Aunt Karen when she's been drinking."


----------



## wasabi (Jul 16, 2005)

Texasgirl these are soooo funny. Thanks for making me laugh.


----------



## callie (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 17, 2005)

I didn't see that one coming - that was GREAT!


----------

